# Zinsser B.I.N



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello, long time reader first time poster here.

I have some vinyl kitchen cabinets to spray, never sprayed over vinyl before but was recommended Zinsser B.I.N as a good bonding primer then followed by lacquer i usually spray for wood cabinets.

So my question is has anyone ever sprayed Zinsser B.I.N before and whats the best to go about cleaning the sprayer afterwards ? The sprayer i will be using is graco 395 air assisted airless.

Thanks CrazyPainter.


----------



## 1fastbrush (Apr 3, 2013)

Never sprayed Zinsser BIN before!!! But think it would be a right pain in the *#$ 2 clean out!!!! 

Brush & roll for me. use a foam roller closest thing 2 a sprayed finish with out messing up your rig??


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Bin sprays fine. Just don't leave it in the pump for any length of time when your not spraying. I mean, even if you take an hour lunch I would flush it out with Dn alcohol while your gone. 

Nothing special about clean up. Pretty much the same as cleaning any solvent base, just use denatured alcohol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you for you help, that's great news that you can spray B.I.N

I don't think I've ever seen denatured alcohol in the paint shop, is methylated spirits the same thing ? Also what do you think of B.I.N as a bonding primer ?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Not saying BIN wouldn't work but I use it more for it's stain sealing than for it's bonding properties. 

For situations where bonding could be an issue I prefer to use X-I-M's UMA.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I've sprayed bin once on a fire restoration job, all the siding and sheetrock came off, but any studs that did t get burned had to be 2 coated with bin before they could reside and rerock. 

It can also be cleaned up with ammonia. Heckuva lot cheaper than using DA to clean up. 

I don't think it would be very pleasant to spray in an enclosed space though.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Spray Bin at least once a week. 
1. Wear a mask
2. Experiment with tips and pressure BEFORE starting cabinets
3. Clean with Methyl Hydrate 2x (so it's crystal clear). Run water through pump before going back to latex. 

And that stuff will stick to just about anything


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey thank you for all the replies, i can't find denatured alcohol or Methyl Hydrate the closest think i can think of is methylated spirits. 

Do you think methylated spirits would do the trick ?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CrazyPainter said:


> Hey thank you for all the replies, i can't find denatured alcohol or Methyl Hydrate the closest think i can think of is methylated spirits.
> 
> Do you think methylated spirits would do the trick ?


Just use ammonia. It will clean out BIN just fine.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

You might wanna clean your pump and hose w/alcohol BEFORE you spray it too.
BIN will move any leftover WB paint up to your gun.

All the leftover paint that had been hiding in the nooks and crannies, broke the filter in the handle of my G10. Quite the little mess indeed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

CrazyPainter said:


> Hey thank you for all the replies, i can't find denatured alcohol or Methyl Hydrate the closest think i can think of is methylated spirits.
> 
> Do you think methylated spirits would do the trick ?


Yes.


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't use your AAA for bin. Use an hvlp or gravity gun that you can easily clean. When you flush an airless pump, some paint will always remain in and around the ball valves, etc. I used to switch between solvent and waterborne, and after flushing 5 gal thinner through my 395, then 5 gal water, then 5 gal dna (all this recycled, of course), there was still thinner in the pump when I took off the lower ball section...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

more_prep said:


> Don't use your AAA for bin. Use an hvlp or gravity gun that you can easily clean. When you flush an airless pump, some paint will always remain in and around the ball valves, etc. I used to switch between solvent and waterborne, and after flushing 5 gal thinner through my 395, then 5 gal water, then 5 gal dna (all this recycled, of course), there was still thinner in the pump when I took off the lower ball section...


Use only AA for alcohol! :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

mudbone said:


> Use only AA for alcohol! :whistling2:


HaHa :thumbup:


Thank you very much i really appreciate all your help.


----------

